

Show HN: Codementor Live Classes - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/classes

======
weitingliu
Weiting from Codementor here - excited to be launching Live Classes today!

Unlike existing MOOCs where students learn via pre-recorded videos, Codementor
Live Classes enable students to learn how to code with a live instructor in a
small group setting.

We're expanding our product line beyond more than just 1:1 mentoring. Students
can now learn new technologies from a live code mentor at a much more
affordable price range.

Happy to answer any questions that you may have!

